# Topics > Agriculture >  Digital Farmhand, farming robot, Agerris Pty Ltd, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Agerris Pty Ltd

----------


## Airicist

A closer look at the Digital Farmhand's features

Jul 17, 2020




> Agerris designed the Digital Farmhand to work on all farm sizes and configurations - at any time of the day.

----------

